# Late season dove hunting



## catmando

Just wondering if anyone goes out for late season dove and how is it? A guy I know said he doesn't miss it and its better than opening day. I think he's full of it!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beadhead

I haven't hunted late season doves, but I've seen lots of birds in December near clumps of pines. I suspect they like to roost in the pines.


----------



## flyman01

I went several years ago with two other hunters. We saw a decent number of birds, we all limited but took a little while to do so; there was no one else out that day which certainly helped our cause. While it was a good day of hunting, I will not say it was as good or better than opening day.


----------



## catmando

I'll give it a shot if the ducks aren't flying!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180

Saw a ton of them yesterday while deer hunting. Several flocks of 10-15 birds working a cut bean field and then roosting in the ditchline. Probably a total of well over 100 birds. They started combining the corn, so I'm guessing they will stay around for a while eating the waste grain, until the next big cold front pushes them out. Good luck.


----------



## big red

it can be really good or bust.finding their food source close to good cover.early mornings seems to be best or before the roost.the use of decoys is a plus.walking the edge of thickets jump shooting is a another good way.it's almost like hunting quail.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I'm seeing them all over wires that overlook cut corn fields. I've been seeing a lot of them on my drive to and from work.

But it comes back in the same days as south zone ducks, so I won't be hunting them late.


----------

